# Ants in electrical switches



## southwind (Jul 12, 2013)

I have these tiny ants getting in certain single pole light switches down at my barn and rendering them useless. They can get in the tiniest crack and they build up inside until they prevent the contacts from working.  I have changed them out several times, but they keep coming back.  The problem switches are ones that are seldom used.  Others have been there 17 years with no problems.  I thought about trying a good quality toggle switch which seems to be pretty much sealed.  These are some tiny little suckers. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## egomaniac247 (Jul 12, 2013)

Our security gate stopped working and it was traced to a unused power box mounted in-line with the gate circuit.....when we opened up the box it was packed slam full of dead ants.  Like, packed to the brim full of them.

What about putting a coating of vaseline or grease around the edge of the switch - should keep a barrier between them and the interior


----------



## Milkman (Jul 12, 2013)

When I had a well pump I had that problem with ants getting in my pressure switch. Also have had the same problem with ants in my heat pump contactor.

Moth balls took care of the problem in both areas. I guess they don't like em.


----------



## bamaboy (Jul 12, 2013)

We have the same problem with ants at work with single phase 277 and 120 vac lights and other equipment that is 3 phase. We have a preventative work order that comes out every three months to go and check them,if we find ants in them we put out a granular ant bait in the box then seal it back up then sprinkle some around the light pole or fixture,the only pain in the butt is cleaning those out after the ants are dead. Cut the power,take them apart,clean them then back together and put power back on them. Good Luck to ya!


----------



## dick7.62 (Jul 12, 2013)

I have seen them get in pump pressure switches countless times.  Also many other type switches.  Moth balls would probably be a good solution.


----------



## m. malia (Jul 12, 2013)

put vaseline on the wire ants will not walk thru the stuff


----------



## Cabin creek man (Jul 13, 2013)

Explosion proof box with a elastromeric seal at the wire enterance of the box these switches are sealed no ants can get inside and the housing box is sealed as well the elastromeric seal material is just a rope putty thats flame retardant this will fix it but you will have to go to a real elect supply house not a big box to get this stuff.


----------



## blues brother (Jul 17, 2013)

Moth balls keep the little buggers out of my switches and especially my pressure switch on my well pump.


----------



## southwind (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks y'all....I think I'll try some moth balls.   Explosion proof stuff sounds a little expensive to put on three separate 60 watt lights.


----------



## hunt n duck (Jul 24, 2013)

Comet will keep them out. They can't stand it.


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 24, 2013)

Put DE (diatomaceous earth / food grade) in the bottom of the box.


----------



## southwind (Jul 25, 2013)

*Ants in light switches*



hunt n duck said:


> Comet will keep them out. They can't stand it.



Cool.  I'll try that.


----------



## glockman (Jul 28, 2013)

Know any farmers with cows? I tie an ear tag close by. They are coated with a repellent mainly for flys but works great for ants.


----------



## Killdee (Jul 28, 2013)

Easy fix, caulk up any large openings, spray the box with Perminome every now and then.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 28, 2013)

This works for ants..


----------

